# Selbstgemachte Bissanzeiger



## Viper (29. November 2000)

Hi Leute
Mein Kumpel und ich haben vor einiger Zeit Bissanzeiger selbstgemacht.
Habt Ihr auch irgendwelche Ideen.
Bei unseren ist der Bügel offen und nach dem Biss kann der Fisch Schnur abziehen wie er will, ohne was zu merken(Gut für Zander). 
Das ganze wird aus einem Tischtennisball, 4mm Rundstahl und einem bischen Draht gebaut.
Tolle Sache!!


------------------
Good fishing!!!!!!!
Viper


----------



## Achim_68 (30. November 2000)

Hi Viper,
erzähl doch mal !!!!


----------



## Viper (30. November 2000)

Der 4mm Rundstahl wird mit dem Feuerzeug heiss gemacht und durch den TT-Ball gedrückt. Der mu0 danach leicht laufen.
Dann bigt mann einen Bügel (schwer zu erklären)so, daß man ihn links und rechts am TT-Ball einhängen kann(wieder Löcher in den Ball machen). Der Bügel geht nun zur einen Seite aus dem TT-Ball raus macht einen Bogen und führt bis fast zur Ballmitte.Dann einen Bogen Wagerecht nach hinten und das gleich zur anderen Seite. 
Der Witz dabei ist ,der rundstahl wird unterhalb der Rolle (angel liegt auf Rutenständern) in den Boden gesteckt.Der TT-Ball mit Bügel darauf und nun könnt Ihr die Schnur einhängen, den Bügel öffnen und wenn einer Beisst (wass auch immer) zieht es den TT-Bal nach oben,der Bügel klappt um und es macht ein "Plopp" vom Runterfallen des TT-Balles. Da  der Bügel offen ist,spürt der Fisch keinen Wiederstand.
Ich benutze nichts anderes mehr.
P.S. ich versuch (wenn mein Scanner wieder funktioniert) ein Bild einzuscannen, dann konnt Ihr es Euch vorstellen.

------------------
Good fishing!!!!!!!
Viper


----------



## Franky (30. November 2000)

Uff! Ich denke auch, ein Bild sagt da mehr wie tausend Worte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich bin ja mal gespannt!Habt Ihr dies "Ding" eigentlich auch bei Wind getestet???? FÄllt der nicht von alleine dann runter???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Viper (30. November 2000)

Nee Franky
Du mußt Dir vorstellen,die Schnur läuft zwischen Bügel und Rundstahl (steht Senkrecht) durch. Nur bei Starker Strömung wird die Schnur den Ball nach oben Ziehen.
Hab´s aber noch nicht getestet.
Eigendlich ist die Technik nicht anders als einen Kiselstein auf die Schnur zu legen, nur mit Geräusch und Spielraum. 

------------------
Good fishing!!!!!!!
Viper


----------



## hecht24 (1. Dezember 2000)

jo
erklaer mal bisschen genauer

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Guest (1. Dezember 2000)

Servus Viper,der Knackpunkt ist anscheinend der Bügel.
Ich stell mir den ungefähr wie einen Bügelverschluss einer Bierflasche vor.
Mein Vorschlag:
Könntest Du eine Zeichnung mit einem Grafikprogramm von dem Bügel machen?
Das Ganze schickst dann unserm Schulti als Anhang einer e-Mail.
Der Schulti als Moderator( mit 6 Sternen !!) hat die Möglichkeit diese Zeichnung ins Forum zu stellen.
So... jetzt hab ich wieder Arbeit verteilt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
WO[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Wieselopa am 01-12-2000 um 10:12.]


----------



## Schulti (1. Dezember 2000)

Halt,Halt!
Ich bin zwar Mod, hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich die Zeichnung dann ins Forum bringe!!??
Bin ein sogenanntes Greenhorn in Sachen Computer.





------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Guest (1. Dezember 2000)

Keine Ausreden...
frag halt Deine Vorturner, den Dok oder BoilieJoe.
Die habn bestimmt was zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
WO[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Wieselopa am 02-12-2000 um 09:50.]


----------



## Viper (2. Dezember 2000)

Werds Versuchen
Aber ob man sich das Vorstellen kann??
Die Richtung Bierflaschenbügel ist nicht schlecht.Nur hat unserer nuch oben eine Nase nach vorne.
CU 

------------------
Good fishing!!!!!!!
Viper


----------



## Viper (3. Dezember 2000)

Bingo!!!

------------------
Good fishing!!!!!!!
Viper


----------



## Viper (3. Dezember 2000)

Hey Buggs.
Gestern war ich am Rhein (Iffezheim Staustufe) fischen. Durch das Hebewerk herschen dort die unmöglichsten Strömungen(mal hin mal her,ziemlich heftig),da habe ich drei Laufbleie und ein stüch Angelschnur am TT-Ball befestigt.Funktioniert. 


------------------
Good fishing!!!!!!!
Viper


----------



## buggs (3. Dezember 2000)

Hai Viper,
ist doch toll oder was.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Viper (3. Dezember 2000)

Ja Ja

------------------
Good fishing!!!!!!!
Viper


----------



## buggs (4. Dezember 2000)

Hai Viper,
ich habe mir Bissanzeiger aus Ü-Eier gebaut.
Glaube das die so sind wie Deine Tennisbälle, nur habe ich die Ü-Eier versieden schwer gemacht, mit Blei Kugeln gefüllt. So lassen sie sich auch bei Strömung einsetzen. 

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Dok (4. Dezember 2000)

Hier das Bild von Schulti:
PS: Der Code dafür sieht so aus: IMGhttp://www.henner6379.de/Bissanzeiger.jpg/IMGAllerding muß das IMG in Klammern stehen, also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Näturlich müßt ihr statt http://www.henner6379.de/ eure Adresse verwenden!
------------------
***MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Angler-Board***
***Moderator im Privatforum***


----------



## hecht24 (4. Dezember 2000)

is so wien kletteraffe wa

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Guest (5. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für die Mühe, die Du/ Ihr euch gemacht habt.Ich werde mich hoffentlich mal revanchieren können.

------------------
   Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## Hunter (31. Dezember 2000)

Die gute alte Coladose ist immer noch einer der besten Bissanzeiger, wenn es auf Aal oder Zander geht. Schön leicht und wenig Widerstand für den Fisch. Einfach die Dose so aufstellen, dass mit Rolle und erstem Ring ein Dreick entsteht. Schnur hinterhängen und fertig. kann auch mit Wasser gefüllt werden, wenn mehr Widerstand erforderlich ist.
Und schon ne` Dose gefallen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Hunter am 31-12-2000 um 17:17.]


----------



## Jungangler02 (6. Januar 2001)

Also Ich Finde Das du es dir sehr Schwer Machst Statt nen Tischtennisball zu Opfern Würde ich nen Becher Nehmen. das ist Billiger und Einfacher. also den Becher in Streifen schneiden. Loch durch und Fertig ist der Affenkletterer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















------------------
Gruß Junganger02


----------



## Viper (6. Januar 2001)

Richtig.Ein Becher ist sichelich billiger.
Aber der macht erstens das unverkennbare Quietschen nicht, wenn der Fisch an der Schnur zieht, und auch der Blop beim runterfallen Fehlt.
Dadurch wirst Du gleich auf den Biss Aufmerksam gemacht und er entgeht Dir nicht.
Ich hatte nämlich schon viele "Knabberer" die ich zu Spät bemerkte.

------------------
Good fishing!!!!!!!
Viper


----------



## Jungangler02 (6. Januar 2001)

das Stimmt Viper. Es gibt ja auch die Stift Variante. Mann nimmt nen Stift und Klebt ihn auf ein Brett. Dann Schneidet man einen Teil Von nem Becher so aus das es sich auf dem Stift Bewegen Kann. Den stift sägst du so an das ne Kleine mulde entsteht und Legst die Schnur da rein dann Packst du das Becherstück dadrüber. wenn der Fisch den Köder nimmt Fällt das Becherstück Runter und mann Kann den Anhieb setzen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























------------------
Gruß Junganger02


----------



## Viper (7. Januar 2001)

Auch ne gute Idee






------------------
Good fishing!!!!!!!
Viper


----------



## Jungangler02 (7. Januar 2001)

Was ich Vergessen Hab zu Erwähnen ist das Man Wenn man Nachtangeln Will Ein Knicklicht in den Stift Stecken Kann so ist der Bissanzeiger auch nachts Einsetztbar.

------------------






































  Gruß Junganger02


----------



## Viper (7. Januar 2001)

------------------
Good fishing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viper


----------



## Aalhunter33 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemachte Bissanzeiger*

also ich habe mir bei rossmann leere fotodosen besorgt,die gibbet es da zu hauf umsonst,hab dann schrag am boden der dosen 2 kleine löcher eingebrannt und einen gardinenklipp eingesteckt. bei dämmerung dann deckel auf-knicki rein und gut.


----------



## Sinned (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemachte Bissanzeiger*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> also ich habe mir bei rossmann leere fotodosen besorgt,die gibbet es da zu hauf umsonst,hab dann schrag am boden der dosen 2 kleine löcher eingebrannt und einen gardinenklipp eingesteckt. bei dämmerung dann deckel auf-knicki rein und gut.


Genau so mach ich das auch. Bei stärkerem Wind kann man die Filmdosen einfach mit Steinen füllen, damit die Schnur straff bleibt. Ich hab allerdings noch eine Schnur an der Filmdose angebracht und kann sie dadurch mit dem Rutenständer verbinden. So begegnet man der Gefahr, dass bei einem schnellen Anschlag und dessen Wucht die Dose 100m hinter sich katapultiert wird. 
Und Anstatt des Gardinenklipps benutze ich diese metallenen Briefklipps. Die kann ich mir noch nach eigenen Bedürfnissen zurecht biegen.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemachte Bissanzeiger*

jepp....möglichkeiten gibt es zu hauf...hauptsache einfach und leicht,preiswert natürlich auch ! #6


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemachte Bissanzeiger*

hi
Mann besorge sich Blutentnahme Röhrchen,die haben einen Schraubverschluß und ein Plastikstiel denn man hoch und runter ziehen kann wie bei einer Spritze.
Man zieht diesen ganz bis nach unten,und bricht in nun ab.Dadurch ist jetzt eine Hohlraum freigeworden wo man Bleie Knikis etc.rein tun kann(Schraubverschluß).Da wo der Plastikstiel abgebrochen wurde,wird jetzt ein Blumendraht mit einen Feuerzeug zum glühen gebracht,diesen glühenden Draht durch das Plastik brennen,verzwirbeln ne Öse biegen fertig.
Die Röhrchen gibt es in verschiedenen größen,von klein bis groß!
lg


----------



## Aalhunter33 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemachte Bissanzeiger*

...auch nicht schlecht !#6


----------



## wilhelm (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemachte Bissanzeiger*

Wer Kinder hat ,hat bestimmt schon einmal Ü-Eier gekauft.
Die gelben Dosen im Ü-Ei sind sehr gute Bissanzeiger.
Büroklammer heiss machen durchstecken und das Ei bei Bedarf mit Steinchen füllen, eben so kann man Nachts Knicklichter ins Ei geben. Eine Billige und gute Sache.
Die Dinger halten bei mir schon 10 Jahre und länger. ( meine "kinder" sind 30 und 25 ).

Gruß Wilhelm:m:m


----------



## Topic (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemachte Bissanzeiger*

Ich hab auch noch einen der sehr billig und sehr variabel ist.Meiner besteht aus einer Zitronenflasche(diese Gelben) und aus einen Kleiderhaken mit Gewinde.
1.Zitrone in eine Flasche oder ähnliches füllen.
2.Bei den meisten Flaschen ist so ein transparenter Durchfluss damit nicht zuviel aus der Flasche komm den raus machen.
3.Danach den Deckel wieder rauf und den Kleiderhaken oben in den Deckel reindrehen.

So dann je nach Situation mit Wasser und/oder mit einen Knicklicht bestücken.Klappt, super hab ich gestern auch in der Brandung ausprobiert.
Ein Foto hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## Eichhoernchen (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemachte Bissanzeiger*

hi
hab mir am WE nen eleltronischen bissanzeiger gebaut
material hab ich von nem Elektro laden und baumarkt und von de oma |supergri :

-kleines plastikgehäuse 
-nen wippschalter Ein/Aus
-nen Summer 
-9v Blockbatterie und anschluss dafür
-ne Rohrschelle 
-ne Wäscheklammer

also das ganze funktionier so das alle im plastikgeäuse drin ist ein paar kleine löcher für den summer das man den besser hört
die wäscheklammer habe ich von ausen drauf genietet, die nieten sind voren oben und unter druch dienen als kontakte
und ja die Rohrschelle wird auch noch dran geschraubt um es damit an einem ganz normal Rutenhalter zu befestigen...
das ganze "SOLLTE" dann so funktionieren das man die angeln auf 2 rutenhalter aufstellt und dann wird die schnur in die wäscheklammer eingeklemmt dann wird es eingeschaltet und wenn ein fisch die schnur rauszieht schließt die wäscheklammer den kontkt und der summer ertönt .. man hört ein fisch hat angebissen :vik:

so das wörtchen "sollte" sollte heißen das es so funktionieren sollte weil ich es noch nicht praktisch getestet hab was ich aber morgen bei einem karpfen ansitzt tuen werden

ich weiß die ist jetz alles bisschen blod geschrieben aber wenn  eurerseits intresse besteht kann ich auch eine genaure bauanleitung besteln mit paar bildchen und so....


----------



## Eichhoernchen (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemachte Bissanzeiger*

leider konnten die dinger jetz auch nicht so richtig in die praxis weil ich keine einzigen biss hatte 5 stunden einfach nichts aber naja 

aber denke die feder der Wäscheklammer muss ich rausmachen die klemmt zu stark ist zu großer wiederstand an der schnur 
werde sie durch ein gummiband erstetzen....


----------



## chhrille (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemachte Bissanzeiger*

Moin,
baue meine auch aus Ü-Eiern, bau dann aber noch ne Feder mit ein, sodass die Eier nicht abfallen können. Man muss erst unten draufdrücken, damit man das Ei dann von der Schnur lösen kann.




Dazu dann ncoh nach belieben, bisschen Blei oder nen Knicklicht und man hat nen super Bissanzeiger.
mfg ch


----------



## Fox91 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemachte Bissanzeiger*

HI,

@ Eichhoernchen, deine Idee klingt eigentlich ganz interessant. Wie wärs mit paar Bildern wäre echt super!!

Gruß Michi


----------

